# 10 Poodle Looks Popular in Japan



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

My daughter found this on Tumblr. Couldn't resist reposting it here. Wouldn't it make a great t-shirt?


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

that is very cute! agree about the tshirt


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

And here's a look popular in PF.


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 6, 2010)

*Summer Hair Cut*

Thanks for the inspiration I am going to put Polar Bear in his summer cut "The peanut mohican". I can't wait to hear the comments.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

poof (temperance) is the dready one and seelie is the 80s metal one 

thanks countryboy!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

But you gotta love the eyebrow squiggles and smiley mouths?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Love this. Thanks for posting. Louisa is the Happy Ball Head.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Anyone have pics of the peanut mohican on an actual dog? Or how to do it?


----------

